# Curly or straight?



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

Brutus' coat is starting to get rather curly and I'm curious as to if this is a sign that he is always going to be curly or if it's just a stage when his puppy fur is growing out. 
I've been looking at pictures of puppies around Brutus' age (such as Skylie, Cannon, and Tucker) and they don't seem to have curly fur. 
Max has a straight coat and I don't recall him ever going through a 'curly' stage. 
Brutus' mom's coat is curly,blonde, and long and his dad's coat is straight, red, and short. Brutu's coat is a mix of both but definitely on the blonder side so I'm thinking he's going to have at least a wavy coat. I'm not sure though. The breeder told us that he wouldn't be curly, but at 12 weeks when we got him, I don't know how she could know. 

I love the puppy stage, but Brutus markings are so cool that I can't wait to see how he looks when he's older. These terrible pictures definitely don't do him justice. 
The 2nd picture shows his coat better. The 1st pic is kind of spooky to me with the yellow eyes.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibson (4.5 months) has a lot of curly/wavy adult coat coming in. I'll post a picture later, but I think it's even curlier than Brutus'. Gibson's from European lines so he's pretty light in color, and with the curly coat, he looks like a little lamb.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruiser only has the wave down his spine. The rest is straight. He will be 2 in March.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

How old is he? Maddie had a cowlick for a little while down her back when her adult fur was growing in. It's smoothed out fine now ...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My first Golden Sam didn't get curly/wavy hair until he was about 3. It was always curliest after a bath and would then straighten to a wave until his next bath or he went swimming. He was a red boy. Ike has a straight coat that is just starting to show a bit of wave. I don't think he'll be as curly/wavy as Sam. Ike will be 2 on Jan 6th.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky has the curly wavy coat. Most Goldens I see have the straight coat, so its nice that he's not alone.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Isn't that funny...the cowlick. Ziggy's hair growth straight down his back forms an M or a Z or the number 3 or even a backwards S depending on how you look at it. His tail is starting to get a whole bunch of curly fly-aways. His front legs have short feathers. The rest of him seems pretty straight.

It's so much fun to watch him change before my eyes.


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

At first I thought it was just his adult coat coming in so it's all out of wack, but I'll just have to wait and see... 
Ya, Max's coat is pin straight, except for right at his bum where he has a cowlick that sticks up haha


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack has a very curly coat, it started out with waves and now he has the most beautiful curls.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

MaxwellSmart said:


> At first I thought it was just his adult coat coming in so it's all out of wack, but I'll just have to wait and see...
> Ya, Max's coat is pin straight, except for right at his bum where he has a cowlick that sticks up haha


Shelley used to have the cowlick stick up hair on her behind lol the groomer fixed that by cutting it and then brushing it straight. I've mangaged to keep it straight by brushing the coat twice a week. I did brush everyday to every second day but i found the more i brushed the more the dogs didn't enjoy it.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

When we first got Baxter, his coat was very straight, then it got very, very kinky (his tail was actually braided), but now he has a very thick, beautiful wavy coat and constantly gets compliments!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The coat is often wavy as it grows in, then it usually straightens back out! But not always  I have a curly one and a mostly straight one.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

my Layla has a wavy coat & Blush's is very curly. I use a forced air dryer on them & keep them strait.


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

Sam is 11 months today, and he still has curly wave on his back. But comparing when he was 6, 7 months, the coat got a bit straight now.


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

I love SOME of the puppy stages but I honestly cannot wait for him to get a little older. I'm really curious how he's going to look.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My usually straight haired girl is curly on her back today- she is in another rapid coat growing phase after blowing coat! She is the blonde on the sofa and on the indoor shot. She is ten months... my 11 month old boy, the red dog in the outdoor photos is wavy... on his body, and I thin he always will be.


----------

